# Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Mai 2010)

*Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht


----------



## Thomas2605 (25. Mai 2010)

*Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Die Nvidias laufen doch schon mit dem alten Client recht gut! Viel wichtiger wäre mal ne anständige Unterstützung für die ATI Karten!

Dann würde ich sofort mit meiner HD4870 und meiner mobile HD5650 wieder anfangen zu falten!


----------



## FloW^^ (25. Mai 2010)

*Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

wird der client für radeonkarten dann endlich cal++ unterstützen, damit die radeons endlich an den geforce vorbeiziehen? Damit sollte eine 5770 dank bitalign fast so schnell sein wie eine gtx480.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Wie in der News erwähnt soll die Unterstützung so schnell wie Möglich erweitert werden. Es ging den Entwicklern wohl zuersteinmal primär um die Unterstützung des GF100.


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



> Besonders bei Firmen-PCs kann das Fehlen dieser Erlaubnis schwere Konsequenzen haben


Wieso das denn?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Erhöhter Stromverbrauch -> Abmahnung wenn vorher keine Erlaubnis eingeholt .


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Achso, ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Bestia (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Und wann wird er runterzuladen sein?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ist schon, steht in der News .

Edit: Ich verlinke mal die Consolenversion für Vista/7 direkt hier: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip


----------



## Bestia (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ach, 6.31 :
Danke dir.


----------



## fox40phil (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

tachchen!

hab vom Thema leider noch keine Ahnung und wollte fragen, wenn man seinen PC rechnen lässt, wird er dann zu 100% ausgelastet? Wenn man z.B. die CPU + GPU zum rechnen nimmt oder nur die GPU bzw. CPU wie sieht dann die Auslastung des ganzen Systems aus? 

bin am überlegen das auch mal zu machen!


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Du kannst selber Entscheiden wie stark er ausgelastet werden soll. Mit einer Nvidia-Graka + SMP2-Client faltest du momantan am effektivsten, heißt 100%-Systemauslastung .


----------



## twack3r (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Unterstützt der neue Klient SLI?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Erledigt, läuft dank nfsgame einwandfrei.


----------



## FloH 31 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Also ich falte gerade die erste Wu. Mal sehen, was die so an Punkten bringt. Hfm.net erkennt noch nicht die ppd also kann man nur hochrechnen erstmal.

/btw: und ja - es ist ein 15er Core


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



twack3r schrieb:


> Unterstützt der neue Klient SLI?


Wird seit Anfang 2010 schon unterstützt, also das SLI aktiviert bleiben kann und die Brücke drauf bleiben kann .


----------



## ernei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hi,

hab den Client erst mal auf einer GPU testweise laufen.
3 Punkte:
1. der Client hat sich ohne Nachfrage direkt ins alte Verzeichnis c:/Programme/Folding@home/Folding@home-gpu" installiert.
Da der alte Client aktiv war wurden nicht alle Daten überschrieben, also den aktiven Client vorher beenden.
2. die cudart.dll hat sich geändert und muss neu ins Verzeichnis kopiert werden (die alte ist etwas unter 200K, die neue ist 275 K)
3. cufft.dll hatte im Verzeichnis gefehlt und musste per Hand kopiert werden

Beide neuen Datein waren im versteckten "Anwendungsdaten" Verzeichneis des Users.
Jetzt läuft die erste WU auf meiner 8800GT!


----------



## fox40phil (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Also ich falte gerade die erste Wu. Mal sehen, was die so an Punkten bringt. Hfm.net erkennt noch nicht die ppd also kann man nur hochrechnen erstmal.
> 
> /btw: und ja - es ist ein *15er Core*




wie 15 Core? 

und was sagt eure Stromrechnung zum Folding?^^


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



fox40phil schrieb:


> und was sagt eure Stromrechnung zum Folding?^^


 
Viel wichtiger ist doch, was meine Frau dazu sagt...


----------



## fox40phil (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

joa ... oder meine Mudda wenn sie merkt, dass auf einmal es +50€ oder mehr sind^^...

also weiß noch nicht, ob es sich lohnt^^. werde es mal testen.


----------



## Lochti (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Öhm... kann mir mal einer sagen was meine 9800 GT an ppd macht mit GPU3 ??? Und wie ist das jetzt mit dem OpenGL 4.0 ???


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

@Lochti
Kannste doch ausrechnen. Schauste, wie lange Du für ne WU brauchst, wieviel Pkt sie bringt und dann haste auch schon fast ein Ergebnis.


----------



## RAG1989 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

OMG Meine GTX470 fiept richtig extrem :S
Das hat sie bis jetzt noch bei keinem Game oder Benchmark gemacht


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Meine 480er macht keinen Mucks. Nicht mal der Lüfter ist zu hören.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



> *Open beta release of the GPU3 core*
> _by VijayPande » Mon May 24, 2010 11:01 pm_
> 
> While this release is for NVIDIA only to start, we are actively pushing ATI support (with the help of AMD/ATI), *although we have no ETA at the moment.*




Also das schlägt dem Fass echt den Boden raus.
Wenn die nichtmal nen ETA nennen können dann frage ich mich wo die stecken mit dem Klient. Pre-Alpha ?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ich glaube, die ignorieren einfach die ATIs.


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hallo!

@Scorpioking78 : wie sehen die Temps bei deiner 480-er aus und wird die GPU mit dem neuen Clienten/Core voll ausgelastet? Wie lange braucht die 480-er für eine WU?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @Scorpioking78 : wie sehen die Temps bei deiner 480-er aus und wird die GPU mit dem neuen Clienten/Core voll ausgelastet? Wie lange braucht die 480-er für eine WU?


 
Grüß Dich! Wie geht 's denn so im alten Heimatländle?
Also Everest sagt mir GPU-Core liegt bei ca90 Grad. GPU-Load ist bei 99% und eine P 10626 braucht ca. 60Min. Macht bei 610Pkt pro WU ca. 14k/PPD.


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Grüß Dich! Wie geht 's denn so im alten Heimatländle?
> Also Everest sagt mir GPU-Core liegt bei ca90 Grad. GPU-Load ist bei 99% und eine P 10626 braucht ca. 60Min. Macht bei 610Pkt pro WU ca. 14k/PPD.



Ist immer der gleiche Stress(kennst das ja),habe heute wieder 1 Stund im Stau gestanden,ständig irgendwo Stau-baustellen-wo es nicht vorwärts geht  .
Macht ja ganz schön Wärme,die 480-er aber auch ordentlich Punkte .
Haste mal ein Strommesser drangehangen,nicht das sich deine Frau so erschrickt,meine nörgelt auch schon manchmal rum,bist da nicht alleine.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Macht ja ganz schön Wärme,die 480-er aber auch ordentlich Punkte .
> Haste mal ein Strommesser drangehangen,nicht das sich deine Frau so erschrickt,meine nörgelt auch schon manchmal rum,bist da nicht alleine.


 
Na ja, sollte mal manuell den GPU-Lüfter etwas nach oben drehen, dann hälts evtl. auch länger.
Nee,nee, das mit dem Strommesser tue ich mir nicht an - soll ne Überraschung werden. 
Kann aber auch nicht mehr sein, als vorher, da hatte ich ne 4890 und ne 9600GT drinne, die zusammen wesentlich weniger Pkt. gemacht haben.


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Lochti schrieb:


> [...]Und wie ist das jetzt mit dem OpenGL 4.0 ???


Da OpenGL afaik beim Falten ausschließlich für die graphische Darstellung der TrayClients verwendet wird, nehme ich mal an du meinst Open*CL* und was das angeht, weiß ich nicht mehr als das, was in den FAQs von Stanford steht:



> GPU3 brings several key  new features to Folding@home.  In particular, GPU3  will allow for greatly enhanced science: including more accurate  models, new science can be done, 2x faster execution of the science,  more stable simulations, *OpenCL support  for run time science optimizations*, and greater flexibility for adding  new scientific capability.  This is accomplished through the use of the http://simtk.org/home/openmm/OpenMM GPU library  (which originally came from FAH GPU code, but has been significantly  enhanced by Simbios staff).
> *GPU3 also lays down the  foundation for future incorporation of OpenMM's  support of OpenCL,* which will also bring  some very important new scientific features, especially in terms of  on-the-fly runtime optimizations of the scientific code.  *However, at  the moment, OpenCL is not supported in the  current GPU3 NVIDIA client.*


Sind schon Scherzkekse... listen zuerst auf, was GPU3 alles tolles kann und ganz am schluss der ganz nebensächliche Hinweis, dass das mit dem jetzigen CLient nochnicht geht^^


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

es fehlt der Link zum runterladen...und ein kleiner Bench noch wäre schön..ich werde jetzt gleich mal so dreist sein und GPU3 mit ATI falten lassen


----------



## XHotSniperX (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Mannn mannn mannn... meine 3 4870er warten schon auf GPU3 MIT OpenCL!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Mannn mannn mannn... meine 3 4870er warten schon auf GPU3 MIT OpenCL!!!!


 
Schon klar - da liegt viel 4xxx- und 5xxx-Leistung brach


----------



## RESEYER (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ich grille gerade meine GTX470....

...95°C bei 3.000 Umdrehungen!


----------



## Stergi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

kann man mir mal verraten wieso mein GPU 3 client nen 11er core - projekt hat? -.-


----------



## Mr.Maison (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> es fehlt der Link zum runterladen



Finde ich auch. Ich suche die Tray-Version.


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

schaut mal hier nach :  Folding Forum • View topic - Open beta release of the GPU3 core  ,dann könnt ihr runterladen


----------



## trucker1963 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



RESEYER schrieb:


> Ich grille gerade meine GTX470....
> 
> ...95°C bei 3.000 Umdrehungen!



versuch doch mal leicht zu untervolten und vielleicht die Lüfterdrehzahl leicht anzuheben(mit MSI Afterburner-letzte beta) , sollte die Temp.etwas runterbringen


----------



## IceMan62 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

meine 470er bleibt bei 89°C, allerdings bekomme ich den Systray Client nicht zum laufen. Der lädt immer nur eine FahCore_11.exe und geht dann in den SleepModus. Jetzt habe ich den Vista Konsolen Client installiert und der läuft auch, allerdings werden unter HFM.NET keine PPD und kein CLient angezeigt.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



IceMan62 schrieb:


> ... allerdings werden unter HFM.NET keine PPD und kein CLient angezeigt.


 
... weil die beiden WU einfach zu neu sind - darum


----------



## Henninges (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

bekomme ich nur core3 wu's wenn ich ne 470/480 hab, ne, ne ?


----------



## FloW^^ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

falten ist doch im grunde technisch gesehen nix anderes als das bruteforcen eines keys z.b. per "pyrit" auf der gpu. Googelt einfach mal nach pyrit v3 cal++  oder nach ighashgpu. Demnach ist eine hd5870 mehr als doppelt so schnell wie zwei gtx295. Also auch ca doppelt so schnell wie eine gtx480... Stellt euch mal vor, wie extrem ati dann auf einmal in den ranglisten führen würde! Ein rechner mit 2 hd5970... Mit niedrigerem stromverbrauch als ein gespann mit 2 gtx480 und nahezu vierfacher leistung...


----------



## Schmicki (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Henninges schrieb:


> bekomme ich nur core3 wu's wenn ich ne 470/480 hab, ne, ne ?



Ne, ne! Das klappt auch mit vielen anderen Grafikkarten. Aber meine GTX260 wurde erst erkannt, als ich den neusten Graka-Treiber installiert habe. Auch wenn ich zur Treiberinstallation mehrere Anläufe brauchte. Beim ersten Versuch hat sich Vista mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet!


----------



## RESEYER (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> versuch doch mal leicht zu untervolten und vielleicht die Lüfterdrehzahl leicht anzuheben(mit MSI Afterburner-letzte beta) , sollte die Temp.etwas runterbringen


 
Habe ich gestern, nachdem ich das geschrieben habe mit dem ASUS-Tool gemacht (die Tapete hinter meinem PC hat sich schon gelöst ): jetzt 85°C bei 3.500 1/min - schon erstaunlich was läppische 500 Umdrehungen bringen...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Henninges schrieb:


> bekomme ich nur core3 wu's wenn ich ne 470/480 hab, ne, ne ?


 
Um die Aussage von Schmicki noch zu vervollständigen
GPU3 läuft auf *jeder* N_VIDIA-Karte; optimalerweise mit dem neuesten 197.45 WHQL-Treiber 

Wie ich ja bereits gestern berichtet hatte - bei mir auf 8800GT und 9800GT-Dual absolut problemlos


----------



## Henninges (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

danköö... (:


----------



## Lorin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Argh, jetzt hab aus versehen mein Installationsfenster weggeclickt und bin mir jetzt grad unsicher: GPU3-Systray hat die Versionsnummer 6.30r2, ist das richtig?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Lorin schrieb:


> Argh, jetzt hab aus versehen mein Installationsfenster weggeclickt und bin mir jetzt grad unsicher: GPU3-Systray hat die Versionsnummer 6.30r2, ist das richtig?


 
Also eigentlich 632 - hier nochmal der Link  http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi


----------



## brauni_wrn (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Lohnt es sich den neuen Clienten zu installieren oda eher beim alten bleiben ?


----------



## steffen0278 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Das frage ich mich auch
BTW: ich bekomme nur 450´er WUs
steffen0278 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch
> BTW: ich bekomme nur 450´er WUs
> steffen0278 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


_Confirm_
Ist bei mir genau so!


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ich habe jetzt mal meinem Haupt-PC den neuen Tray Client und den 197.45 installiert.
Bisher liefen aber nur die neuen P10626/10627er WU's, deshalb kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, ob die sich die PPD verändert haben.
Wenn sich da nichts großartig (positiv) ändert, werde ich die Faltserver nicht updaten.

Aber mal eine andere Sache.
Nach der Installation der aktuellen Physx-Software ist keine Auswahl der Ageia Karte mehr möglich.
Dabei bin ich genauso vorgegangen, wie bisher.
Alte Physx-Software und alten Grafiktreiber runtergeworfen, dann neuen Treiber drauf, Physx wieder deinstalliert, alte Physx-Software drauf (danach war das Physx-Panel mit der Anwahlmöglichkeit der Ageia-Karte vorhanden) und dann mit der neuen Physx-Software aktualisiert.
Aber mit der Aktualisierung auf die neueste Version ist das Physx-Panel wieder verschwunden.
Vorher war das nie der Fall.
Hat Nvidia mit der neuen Physx-Software etwa die Unterstützung der Ageia-Karten gekippt?
Auf deren Seite habe ich jedenfalls keine Hinweise dazu gefunden.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

NV wird das zwar nicht öffentlich sagen aber mit der 9.10er wird wohl endgültig komplett den Ageia-Karten der saft abgedreht.
Das liest man in verschiedenen Foren von User die ne Ageia + 9.10er nutzen wollten.


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> NV wird das zwar nicht öffentlich sagen aber mit der 9.10er wird wohl endgültig komplett den Ageia-Karten der saft abgedreht.
> Das liest man in verschiedenen Foren von User die ne Ageia + 9.10er nutzen wollten.



Danke für den Tipp.
Laut Nvidia sollte das mit dem Laufzeitupdate der Ageia Karte aber funktionieren.
Hast du mal einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Forum?
Vielleicht gibt es da ja schon einen Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Fate T.H (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ja hier zum Bleistift -> XPS-Forum

Was NV sagt bzw. schreibt kommt dem Beispiel mit dem umfallenden Reissack in China gleich.


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Ja hier zum Bleistift -> XPS-Forum
> 
> Was NV sagt bzw. schreibt kommt dem Beispiel mit dem umfallenden Reissack in China gleich.



Vielen Dank!  , die Lösung ist ja dabei!
Aber wenn ich mir das Brimborium so durchlese, komme ich immer mehr zur Erkenntnis, meine Ageia langsam in den Ruhestand zu schicken... 
Vielleicht spendiere ich ihr ja einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine.


----------



## Sturmi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hm, hab mir jetz auch gerade mal den neuen Client besorgt und bei mir bleibt meine GTX 470 auf 68°  Obwohl die GPU Auslastung bei 100 % liegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Hm, hab mir jetz auch gerade mal den neuen Client besorgt und bei mir bleibt meine GTX 470 auf 68°  Obwohl die GPU Auslastung bei 100 % liegt.


 
Und?? nun glaubst du meinen Ausführungen??


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Also ich find den neuen Client und die neuen Projekte ja ganz nett, besonders diese 610Pkt Wu "10626" zieht auf meiner 8800GT übel ab!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Wieviel PPD machste damit auf der g92er?


----------



## Schmicki (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Vergleichswerte würden mich auch interessieren. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit den P10627 WUs nicht. Meine GTX260 bringt es damit auf 6100 PPD. Zum Vergleich, mit einer P57XX WU (353 Punkte) schafft die GPU 8200 PPD.


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Die G92er macht mit dem 10627er Projekt zwischen 5000 und 5200, was für eine olle 8800GT relativ viel ist. Bei anderen Projekten habe ich 4500 usw., dazu muss man sagen, dass die Karte werkseitig übertaktet ist, aber den genauen Takt weiss ich gar nicht, hab das Ding ja jetzt erst seit gestan.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Die 9800GT macht bei mir zwischen 5200 und 6500ppd. Mir der Wammel-WU die du gerade hast so ungefähr 4900ppd.


----------



## Sionn (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

hhmmmm wos issn des  ?
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/GPU3Review-2010.zip


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Falsche Datei, ist die Previewversion. Nimm die die in dem in der News verlinkten Artikel steht .


----------



## Sionn (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

jo, is n Benchmark.



> their primary purpose is to allow you to benchmark OpenMM on your NV  hardware


----------



## Zeph4r (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Toxy schrieb:


> Die G92er macht mit dem 10627er Projekt zwischen 5000 und 5200, was für eine olle 8800GT relativ viel ist. Bei anderen Projekten habe ich 4500 usw., dazu muss man sagen, dass die Karte werkseitig übertaktet ist, aber den genauen Takt weiss ich gar nicht, hab das Ding ja jetzt erst seit gestan.



Habe gerade ein 10628er Projekt ist die erste Testphase meines neuen Systems......die ppd liegt bei etwas über 14000 Punkte gibbet 611 
Naja aber die Temps sind mir zu hoch ich lasse diese noch durchrechnen und werde mir wohl oder übel ein neues Gehäuse zulegen müssen
Naja Gruss an alle Im comming Bag


----------



## Zeph4r (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Grüß Dich! Wie geht 's denn so im alten Heimatländle?
> Also Everest sagt mir GPU-Core liegt bei ca90 Grad. GPU-Load ist bei 99% und eine P 10626 braucht ca. 60Min. Macht bei 610Pkt pro WU ca. 14k/PPD.



Ja das kann ich nur bestätigen.....


----------



## Dr3 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ich weiß dass die Grafikkarten von Nvidia für die Temps ausgelegt sind aber 90°c auf der GPU ist doch heftig oder? Läuft das Teil 24/7? 
Mich würde es interessieren ob es dann nach einer gewissen Zeit zu Fehlern in der WU kommt.
Eine 480er zum Falten ist sicher ein Traum aber mit dem Standardkühler würde ich das meiner Karte nicht antun.


----------



## Zeph4r (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Dr3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass die Grafikkarten von Nvidia für die Temps ausgelegt sind aber 90°c auf der GPU ist doch heftig oder? Läuft das Teil 24/7?
> Mich würde es interessieren ob es dann nach einer gewissen Zeit zu Fehlern in der WU kommt.
> Eine 480er zum Falten ist sicher ein Traum aber mit dem Standardkühler würde ich das meiner Karte nicht antun.



Ja mit standart Kühler,und nein den Lasse ich nicht mehr 24/7 laufen.
Also so in etwa 1 Std. war eine wu fertig.....das Gehäuse was ich mir holen werde wird den hohen Temp hoffentlich etwas zu leibe rücken....


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

hab ne frage zum client. den hab ich mir ja gestern runter geladen udn installiert. hab auch zur sicherheit noch die dll dateien extra nochmal in den ordner geschoben, nur sehe ich keinerlei veränderungen, ausser dass statt"ITER" (hoffe das wurde so geschrieben) jetzt ns steht bei der performance. natürlich kann ich jetzt auch nicht sehen ob mir der client etwas bringt. vorher hatte ich imer so um die 2500 und jetzt sind es 450 ns und mehr.

und noch etwas. wie lange dauert es bis ich in der teamstatistik überhaupt auftauche? denn ich mach mir gedanken, ob er das team richtig übernommen hat, weil zuerst funktionierte der client nicht mehr. erst nachdem ich den client mit dem startparameter -configonly (oder so ähnlich) gestartet hatte und das team nochmal eingetragen hab, funktionierte auch der viewer.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Also Client mit viewer ist ohnehin "suboptimal" - der klaut bloss Leistung

Falls du mit GPU2 falten willst dann nimm den hier: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623.zip

Und für GPU3 den: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-631.zip

Um in der Statistik aufzutauchen musst du erst Punkte abgeliefert haben; was im Moment (siehe RuKa) besonders schwierig ist

btw. versuche die Themen "sauber" zu halten und hier nur Dinge zu posten die spezifisch den GPU3 betreffen


----------



## XHotSniperX (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

wann kommen sie endlich mit opencl für atis... ich werde nicht falten bis opencl.. ist sinnlos mit gpu2


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Habe gedult, irgendwann kommt der noch. Obwohl es mich inzwischen auch an--t...


----------



## Knutowskie (21. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

So, ich hab mal wieder nen Graka Treiber Update gemacht. Hoffe diesmal klappt das mal ohne weise Kriseln aufm Bildschirm. Wenn das alles klappt, werd ich mir mal de GPUv3 zu Gemüte führen. Mal sehen, was die GTS 250 dann so macht, hat ja keiner was dazu geschrieben hier.

LG Knutowskie


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Konventionelle nicht-Fermi-Karten machen zum Teil sogar weniger PPD mitm GPU3.


----------



## Knutowskie (21. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Okay also lass ich die Finger von. THX nochma fuer ICQ Support... doofe smpd.exe....



LG Knutowskie


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Konventionelle nicht-Fermi-Karten machen zum Teil sogar weniger PPD mitm GPU3.



Sekundiert! Die ersten (es waren eh nur zwei insgesamt) WUs liefen mit grob 4,5 anstatt der gewohnten 5,5k PPD.


----------



## Knutowskie (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Und dann besser?


----------



## ernei (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hallo,

nein nicht besser. hatte einige meiner 8800 GT mit dem neuen V3 Client bestückt.
Seit dem sind die PPD um bis zu 20% eingebrochen.
Ich habe noch so 4000-4800 PPD statt 4500-6000 ppd.
Ich würde bei nicht Fermi den V2 weiterbenutzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ich sag es mal anders...

Füllt jemand von euch 98oktan-Benzin in sein Alltags-Auto wenn klar ist, dass es nichts bringt sondern nur mehr kostet?? - Eben!

Darum (nach einer Testphase) rechnen nur meine Fermis mit dem GPU3er


----------



## LuXTuX (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

jo, meinen Win 7 SMP Client werde ich auch in die Ecke stellen, lohnt nicht.
Schafft nur 900PPD. Lasse meine GPU 5500 - 6200PPD) und auf den Linux rechner die CPU (2400PPD) weiter falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



LuXTuX schrieb:


> jo, meinen Win 7 SMP Client werde ich auch in die Ecke stellen, lohnt nicht.


 
Ja wenn du meinst ... // ganz wie du möchtest


----------



## Knutowskie (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

also mein win 7 client mit smp2 ruppt so 6k PPD vom Ast, der bleibt auf jeden an. der is im Prinzip fast genauso gut wie meine GTS 250, bricht aber eher bei Fremdnutzung ein.

Fazit aus euren Berichten: Meine GTS läuft weiter mit GPUv2 Client...

Sobald ich mal irgendwo ne Fermi finde (kaufen geht nich, weil zu teuer), probier ich den v3 mal aus.

Danke!


----------



## T0M@0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Sobald ich mal irgendwo ne Fermi finde





wo findet man sowas denn? xD


----------



## LuXTuX (23. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> wo findet man sowas denn? xD



AU ja, da komme ich dann auch hin


----------



## Knutowskie (23. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

naja ich mein damit, wenn ich ma eine guenstig bekomme, oderso. ma gucken. abwarten hilft.


----------



## LuXTuX (23. September 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

achso, hätte ja sein können ... Versuch war es wert


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. November 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

BÄM!

Version 6.40r1 ist draußen.
Integriert wurde der CUDA-Versionsabfragekram, wodurch der Client das auf der Karte macht. Dies Sollte nun Core-15-Crashes beseitigen; insbesondere die g80-Flag etc. überflüssig machen

Download:
Index of /~friedrim


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Na dann: Fröhliches Testen!


----------



## Knutowskie (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

so, hab mir gestern eine zotac gtx 470 AMP! zugelegt (ja ich war hart arbeiten für die Karte) und mit dem GPU3 Clienten bestückt. 

Läuft ganz gut und cool dank Zalmankühler ab Werk(fanspeed 40% 1100rpm und nur 58Grad GPU Temp).

Die Auslastung der GPU wird mir von GPU-Z um die 99% angegeben.

Treiber hat Windows selbst geholt. Hänge mal nen GPUZ Screenshot an. Da steht irgendwas dazu.

HFM sagt, dass es ein "Project: 6806 (Run 3664, Clone 0, Gen 2)" ist. Wirft so um die 13k Punkte ab. Hatte mir da ehrlich mehr erwartet. Was sagt ihr dazu?

LG Rudi


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> so, hab mir gestern eine zotac gtx 470 AMP! zugelegt (ja ich war hart arbeiten für die Karte) und mit dem GPU3 Clienten bestückt.
> 
> Läuft ganz gut und cool dank Zalmankühler ab Werk(fanspeed 40% 1100rpm und nur 58Grad GPU Temp).
> 
> ...


 
Treiber: Ist nicht gerade der Neueste - der Aktuelle (260.99) wird dir aber auch kaum mehr Punkte bescheren

Leistung: Dazu sage ich - passt schooo... bei der Taktrate
Kannst sicherlich noch etwas "verfeinern" und die Karte so auf 14 - 14.5 k hochtreiben ohne Gefahr


----------



## trucker1963 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Genau,die Werte sind doch OK. Eine Standart 480-er bringt auch nur um die 14,5 K-PPD.


----------



## TECRIDER (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> so, hab mir gestern eine zotac gtx 470 AMP! zugelegt (ja ich war hart arbeiten für die Karte) und mit dem GPU3 Clienten bestückt.
> 
> Läuft ganz gut und cool dank Zalmankühler ab Werk(fanspeed 40% 1100rpm und nur 58Grad GPU Temp).
> 
> ...


 
Anbei mal ein kleiner Screenshoot was mit einer GTX470 in etwa machbar ist. Wobei diese hier noch nicht am Anschlag läuft.

Grüße, Teci


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein kleiner Screenshoot was mit einer GTX470 in etwa machbar ist. Wobei diese hier noch nicht am Anschlag läuft.
> 
> Grüße, Teci


 
Autsch - da macht einer aber auf dicke Hose 

Ernsthaft - ist schon beeindruckend - der Wert


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Nutze grad den Treiber:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/129737-g-force-265-90-geht-ab-neue-funktion.html,verursacht keine CPU last mehr.


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein kleiner Screenshoot was mit einer GTX470 in etwa machbar ist. Wobei diese hier noch nicht am Anschlag läuft.
> 
> Grüße, Teci



Ist schon nicht schlecht, da komm ich mit mein 13000PPD mit der GTX460 auch mit Viel OC nicht ran 

Vielleicht  kommen ja wider 912/925 Wu´s dan sehen meine PPD nicht so Jämmerlich aus


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hm.. wenn ich die weiter übertakte fängt da irgendwas so hässlich zu fiepen an. Das geht mal garnicht. Soll ich die mal umtauschen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hm.. wenn ich die weiter übertakte fängt da irgendwas so hässlich zu fiepen an. Das geht mal garnicht. Soll ich die mal umtauschen?


Gegen Spulenfiepen ist leider noch kein Kraut gewachsen, sprich Umtausch bringt nichts. 
Das einzige was du machen kannst, ist bis an die Grenze gehn, an der das Fiepen anfängt.


----------



## Schmicki (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das einzige was du machen kannst, ist bis an die Grenze gehn, an der das Fiepen anfängt.



Oder darüber hinaus gehen! Bei meiner GTX460 fiepte es gewaltig bei 820 MHz. Bei 840 MHz war wiederum absolute Stille!


----------



## tom7 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Hm.. wenn ich die weiter übertakte fängt da irgendwas so hässlich zu fiepen an. Das geht mal garnicht. Soll ich die mal umtauschen?



Meine GTX 460 fiept leider auch in jeder Lebenslage. Zeitweise hab ich den GPU-Klienten gar nicht laufen lassen, während ich am PC war. Inzw hat mich aber komischerweise sowas wie ein kleines Falt-Fieber gepackt u ich lass den GPU durchlaufen, selbst wenn ich am PC arbeiten muss...



Schmicki schrieb:


> Oder darüber hinaus gehen! Bei meiner GTX460  fiepte es gewaltig bei 820 MHz. Bei 840 MHz war wiederum absolute  Stille!



Ich hab auch schon verschiedene Takte ausprobiert, absolute Stille herrscht bei mir leider nie, du hast aber Recht, im Bereich von 840/850 wird das Fiepen so hochfrequent, dass ich es weniger stark wahrnehme. Darüber (dafür muss ich dann aber auch die Spannung erhöhen) hab ich das Gefühl dass es wieder störender wird.

Angeblich ist das Fiepen bei hochwertigeren Komponenten weniger stark, insofern kann man beim Graka-Kauf schon ein bisschen auf Bewertungen/Meinungen achten. Mach ich beim nächsten mal auch wieder, denn dass die Lüfter meiner GA-Gtx460-OC flüsterleise sind, hat sich in dem Fall nicht wirklich ausgezahlt

Gruß


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

naja, die lässt sich wohl so gut wie garnicht übertakten. ein bisschen hab ich se bekommen, aber keine 100mhz über dem standardtakt kackt der treiber ab...


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



tom7 schrieb:


> Meine GTX 460 fiept leider auch in jeder Lebenslage. Zeitweise hab ich den GPU-Klienten gar nicht laufen lassen, während ich am PC war. Inzw hat mich aber komischerweise sowas wie ein kleines Falt-Fieber gepackt u ich lass den GPU durchlaufen, selbst wenn ich am PC arbeiten muss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab das Problem auch mit den Spulen Fiepen an meiner GTS450 von Palit bei 920MHZ fieper dir das ding das Trommelfell raus ist nicht zum aushalten 

wen ich allerdings den shader vom core Takt trenne und den core auf Standard Takt von 782Mhz lasse und den shader takt auf 1786Mhz setze ist es zumindest erträglich.

in mein Großen Rechner die GTX 460 2gb Von Zotac ist da um Welten leiser, da hört man das Fiepen nur wen man ganz nah am Rechner ist.


----------



## tom7 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



acer86 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem auch mit den Spulen Fiepen an meiner GTS450 von Palit bei 920MHZ fieper dir das ding das Trommelfell raus ist nicht zum aushalten
> 
> wen ich allerdings den shader vom core Takt trenne und den core auf Standard Takt von 782Mhz lasse und den shader takt auf 1786Mhz setze ist es zumindest erträglich.
> 
> in mein Großen Rechner die GTX 460 2gb Von Zotac ist da um Welten leiser, da hört man das Fiepen nur wen man ganz nah am Rechner ist.



Du kannst den Shader- vom Core-Takt trennen? Wusst ich gar nicht dass das bei den GTX 400ern geht. Kann ich das mit meiner 460 auch? Afterburner erlaubts mir zumindest nicht.
(Für unser Falten sind ja "nur" die Shader zuständig, oder?)

Das mit dem Fiepen ist fast bei jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich, glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



tom7 schrieb:


> Du kannst den Shader- vom Core-Takt trennen? Wusst ich gar nicht dass das bei den GTX 400ern geht. Kann ich das mit meiner 460 auch? Afterburner erlaubts mir zumindest nicht.
> (Für unser Falten sind ja "nur" die Shader zuständig, oder?)
> 
> Das mit dem Fiepen ist fast bei jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich, glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben.
> ...



nein leider nicht der mit den Core vom shader Takt trennen geht nur bei meiner GTS450 

wie gesagt die GTX 460 in mein Hauptrechner Fiept nur sehr wenig, und durch das Übertakten auf 900/1800MHz wurde das Fiepen so Hochfrequent das man es fast nicht mehr wahrnimmt.

Ob nur der shader beim falten zuständig ist kan ich leider nicht sagen, aber wahrscheinlich größtenteils, hab durch den geringeren Core takt ca. 400PPD verloren, im vergleich zum selben takt wen der core mit übertaktet wird. aber das ist es mir wert weil es vorher nicht auszuhalten war.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Beim meinen beiden GTX460 geht es über das XPERTool.


----------



## Knutowskie (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

guter tipp. jedoch wird damit der core meiner gtx470 trotzdem übertaktet. auch wenn der haken raus ist. Zudem kann das EXPERTool die Lüfter der AMP nicht steuern.

Das Zotac Firestorm ist schonmal Müll, da es wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet. Der MSI Afterburner scheint besser zu sein. EVGAs Tool hab ich noch nicht getestet auf der Karte. werde aber beim Afterburner bleiben. Solange ich nichts am RAM Takt mache, fiept och nüscht. Fein.

Am ende läuft die nun auf 769/851/1537 (GPU/RAM/SHADER laut GPU-Z). Weiter bin ich noch nicht gegangen.will die ja auch nicht zu sehr stressen. Hat jemand Vergleichswerte einer AMP?

*edit:* die Taktraten oben führen zu einem Client shutdown (UNSTABLE_MACHINE), obwohl sie im Furmark usw stabil waren. Der Pingeligste Benchmark ist halt F@H... nun hab ich auf 741/851/1482 runtergedreht und mal sehen was damit geht. der Client läuft erstmal an. Schade um die WU, die mir da bei 50% abgeschmiert ist.

lg Knutowskie


----------



## tom7 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> Der Pingeligste Benchmark ist halt F@H...



Verhält sich bei mir komischerweise anders: 
Nachdem ich neulich das PPD/Watt-Verhältnis ausgerechnet hab u festgestellt hab, dass Übertakten mit Spannungserhöhung wirklich uneffizient ist, übertakte ich jetzt nur noch ohne Spannung.
Den ersten Treiberreset gabs erst bei 860Mhz. Bin noch am Testen, aber scheint so als könnte 840Mhz stabil laufen, vielleicht sogar 850. Beim Spielen od mit Furmark braucht meine kleine 460 da längst zusätzlich etwas Feuer...

Nur meine Erfahrung... Übrigens liegt bei mir die Standardspannung wegen Multimonitoring bei 1,012V.

Gruß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

So als möglicher Richtwert: meine beiden GTX460 laufen ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 851/1702MHz faltstabil.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So als möglicher Richtwert: meine beiden GTX460 laufen ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 851/1702MHz faltstabil.


 
Das wäre dann die Taktrate einer EVGA GeForce GTX 460 FTW 
Was für (eine) Karte(n) befeuerst du??
Und sind es EE oder nicht??


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So als möglicher Richtwert: meine beiden GTX460 laufen ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 851/1702MHz faltstabil.



Meine Zotac gtx460 Läuft Faltstabil mit 900/1800/2008MHZ seit fast 3 Monaten. und alles mit Standard Spannung, das macht bei einer P6806WU 12560PPD

würden sogar 920/1840Mhz ohne Spannungs Erhöhung gehen aber da Fiep die Karte einfach zu laut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wäre dann die Taktrate einer EVGA GeForce GTX 460 FTW
> Was für (eine) Karte(n) befeuerst du??
> Und sind es EE oder nicht??


Meinst du die von tom7 oder meine beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH?



acer86 schrieb:


> Meine Zotac gtx460 Läuft Faltstabil mit 900/1800/2008MHZ seit fast 3 Monaten. und alles mit Standard Spannung, das macht bei einer P6806WU 12560PPD
> 
> würden sogar 920/1840Mhz ohne Spannungs Erhöhung gehen aber da Fiep die Karte einfach zu laut.


Hat die Zotac nicht schon von Natur aus eine höhere Spannung?

Die eine hat 1,037V und die andere 1,012V, wieso haben die eigendlich verschiedene Spannungen?


----------



## acer86 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meinst du die von tom7 oder meine beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH?
> 
> 
> Hat die Zotac nicht schon von Natur aus eine höhere Spannung?
> ...



Ja keine Ahnung warum Gainward bei sein OC karten eine geringere Spannung fährt, aber wahrscheinlich um die Spawa´s zu schonen.

Meine Zotac ist nur eine Normale GTX460 mit Standard takt gewesen aber die Spannung war vom Hersteller aus auf 1,025V.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meinst du die von tom7 oder meine beiden Gainward GTX460 GLH?


 
Deine - und die Frage ist beantwortet


----------



## TECRIDER (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Knutowskie schrieb:


> guter tipp. jedoch wird damit der core meiner gtx470 trotzdem übertaktet. auch wenn der haken raus ist. Zudem kann das EXPERTool die Lüfter der AMP nicht steuern.
> 
> Das Zotac Firestorm ist schonmal Müll, da es wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet. Der MSI Afterburner scheint besser zu sein. EVGAs Tool hab ich noch nicht getestet auf der Karte. werde aber beim Afterburner bleiben. Solange ich nichts am RAM Takt mache, fiept och nüscht. Fein.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe zwar keine AMP, aber ne MSI Twin FrozrII dürfte ähnlich gestrickt sein. Die läuft bei mir 24/7 mit nem Core Clock von 800MHz.

Ich empfehle dir den MSI Afterburner. Gegenüber dem EVGA Tool hat der einige Vorteile. Wie hoch ist deine Core Spannung an deiner GTX470?


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



acer86 schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung warum Gainward bei sein OC karten eine geringere Spannung fährt, aber wahrscheinlich um die Spawa´s zu schonen.
> 
> Meine Zotac ist nur eine Normale GTX460 mit Standard takt gewesen aber die Spannung war vom Hersteller aus auf *1,025V*.


So viel Spannung ist drauf?  
Standard sind aber 0,9875V (siehe PCGH Test)

Meine Gigabyte braucht laut PCGH Print (10/10 und 12/10) 0,975V, Afterburner zeigt mir 0,937V an (Bios F2)

edit: 
hab mal 3dmark11 V1.01 (Bugs ohne Ende)
und PCGH VGA Tool durchlaufen lassen

Fazit: die Karte bleibt bei 0,937V


----------



## acer86 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> So viel Spannung ist drauf?
> Standard sind aber 0,9875V (siehe PCGH Test)
> 
> Meine Gigabyte braucht laut PCGH Print (10/10 und 12/10) 0,975V, Afterburner zeigt mir 0,937V an (Bios F3)




Hi

Ja weiß auch nicht warum Zotac so viel Saft drauf gibt

Hab hier eine Seite gefunden wo die Verschiedenen GTX460 Karten mit ihren Spannungen aufgelistet sind, so wie es aussieht hat Zotac und MSI die Höchste grund Spannung.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 - Der Überblick - Spannungen und Taktraten (Seite 10) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Absolute Standard-GTX460 (EVGA) unübertaktet/nichts verändert...
Afterburner und GPU-Z melden 1.012V 

Na da drehen wir doch mal an der Taktschraube und schauen was passiert ....


----------



## TECRIDER (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolute Standard-GTX460 (EVGA) unübertaktet/nichts verändert...
> Afterburner und GPU-Z melden 1.012V
> 
> Na da drehen wir doch mal an der Taktschraube und schauen was passiert ....


 

Deine 460er müsste gut gehen!

Meine GTX460 FTW EE hat als Standard Takt 1,06V. Die hatte ich schon einige Wochen mit einem Core Takt von 920MHz laufen. 24/7 F@H .
Nun habe ich sie Wieder auf den Standard Takt eingestellt.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolute Standard-GTX460 (EVGA) unübertaktet/nichts verändert...
> Afterburner und GPU-Z melden 1.012V
> 
> Na da drehen wir doch mal an der Taktschraube und schauen was passiert ....


 
und



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Deine 460er müsste gut gehen!
> 
> Meine GTX460 FTW EE hat als Standard Takt 1,06V. Die hatte ich schon einige Wochen mit einem Core Takt von 920MHz laufen. 24/7 F@H .
> Nun habe ich sie Wieder auf den Standard Takt eingestellt.


 
Zwischenbericht:
Faltstabile 794/1852/1588 - ohne Spannungserhöhung / Temp. 84°
Ergibt bei einer 6806 rund 11'000 PPD


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

und nicht vergessen die werte dort einzutragen: klick

@Bumblebee: kannst das ja mal für alle deine GraKas machen xD


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen die werte dort einzutragen: klick


 
Werde ich tun wenn ich am Limit angekommen bin



T0M@0 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: kannst das ja mal für alle deine GraKas machen xD


 
Werde ich tun wenn ich mir die Zeit dazu nehme(n kann)


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Nächster Zwischenbericht:

Inzwischen geht die EVGA GTX460 auf 816/1852/1632 / Temp. 85°
Die 6806 ist bei rund 11'400 PPD 

N.B. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die neuste Version von FahMon (2.3.99.4) mit GPU*2*-Karten nicht mehr ganz klar kommt - das Feld bleibt gelb und Punkte/ETA etc. werden nicht angezeigt

Ausserdem habe ich nun *ALLE* Resultate der GTX285 in die Datenbank "abgeladen" *röchel*


----------



## TECRIDER (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nächster Zwischenbericht:
> 
> Inzwischen geht die EVGA GTX460 auf 816/1852/1632 / Temp. 85°
> Die 6806 ist bei rund 11'400 PPD
> ...


 
Warum wird die so Heiss??? Das kommt mir ein bisschen sehr warm vor.
Mhhhh, jetzt würde ich gerne mal nachschauen, bin derzeit aber in Hamburg. Geht erst ab Dienstag abend wieder.


----------



## acer86 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Warum wird die so Heiss??? Das kommt mir ein bisschen sehr warm vor.
> Mhhhh, jetzt würde ich gerne mal nachschauen, bin derzeit aber in Hamburg. Geht erst ab Dienstag abend wieder.



hi

War bei meiner GTX460 nach Referenz, auch so bei ein takt von 850 waren bei 24/7 90C° an der Tages Ordnung.

jetzt mit 900Mhz sind es immer noch 52c° trotz wakü, werden schon ganz schön heiß.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich nun *ALLE* Resultate der GTX285 in die Datenbank "abgeladen" *röchel*



Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Inzwischen geht die EVGA GTX460 auf 816/1852/1632 / Temp. 85°


Höhrt sich nach nem Kanditat für ne Wakü an. 

Meine beiden 460er werden beim 24/7 mit 854/2000/1708MHz 75°/79° warm.

Man, wenn Magdeburg nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich meine beiden GPU-Kühler selber holen gehn.


----------



## TECRIDER (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ja, so ca. 75°-79° wird meine 460er mit 850MHz im 24/7 Betrieb auch Heiss.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Nun denn, Endabrechnung der EVGA GTX460

Sie faltet stabil bei 861/1852/1722 - also fast 200 MHz über default 
Mit einer 6806 erfaltet sie damit 12'000 PPD
Ich habe ihr noch einen überzähligen Lüfter zur Seite gestellt der direkt in sie hineinbläst
Dadurch ist die Temp. nun auf 77°

Eine weitere Erhöhung des Taktes führte zu einem Falt-Fehler und dem Reset des Teibers
Hätte ich die Voltage erhöht würde wohl mehr drinne liegen - aber das will ich nicht


----------



## sp01 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Hab mir gerade den chlienten runtergeladen, Tray. Einrichtung war ja recht easy.
Zur Frage, ist das bei anderen 570 besitzern auch so dass die Karte anfängt zu fiepen, und nach Beenden wieder ausfhöhrt?
Hab es zwar schon mal gelesen kann mich aber nicht mehr erinenr um welche NV Karte es da ging.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



sp01 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade den Clienten runtergeladen, Tray. Einrichtung war ja recht easy.
> Zur Frage, ist das bei anderen 570 Besitzern auch so dass die Karte anfängt zu fiepen, und nach Beenden wieder aufhört?
> Hab es zwar schon mal gelesen kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern um welche NV Karte es da ging.


 
Erstmal hallo, sp01
Zu deiner Frage
Viele Karten "fiepen" wenn man sie auf hohe Leistung "prügelt"
Das ist weder auf die GTX570 beschränkt noch auf N_Vidia-Karten
Beim Falten ist es (leider) normal, dass die Karte (mehr oder weniger) "zwitschert"

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum du dir den TRAY und nicht den CONSOLE-Clienten geholt hast


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



sp01 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade den chlienten runtergeladen, Tray. Einrichtung war ja recht easy.
> Zur Frage, ist das bei anderen 570 besitzern auch so dass die Karte anfängt zu fiepen, und nach Beenden wieder ausfhöhrt?
> Hab es zwar schon mal gelesen kann mich aber nicht mehr erinenr um welche NV Karte es da ging.



Verdammt ich war wider zu langsam 
Hi

das sogenante "Spulen fiepen " tritt leider bei den Grafikkarten immer heufiger auf, was dran änderen kan man leider nicht,

das einzig was etwas ruhe bringt ist OC je nach takt verändert sich das Fiepen bis ins unhörbare, aber da das Fiepen jeder Mensch anders empfindet gibt es leider keine allgemeinen Werte die man einstellen kan, am besten du probierst es einfach mal aus.


----------



## sp01 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Danke euch beiden.
Ne, OC kommt mir erst mal nicht in die Bude, möchte die Karte noch etwas behalten 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum du dir den TRAY und nicht den CONSOLE-Clienten geholt hast


Weil ich das Hintergrund Bild wollte, hat mir bei meiner ATI auch besser gefallen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Kostet Leistung, macht den Client instabil und lässt ihm zum Großteil direkt streiken.

Das ist es Wert!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



sp01 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden.
> Ne, OC kommt mir erst mal nicht in die Bude, möchte die Karte noch etwas behalten


 
Kann ich nachvollziehen, leider tanzt der Chip (scheinbar) etwas aus der Reihe; so sind wir ja von den 450 und 460 überirdische Übertaktungen gewöhnt / verwöhnt
Meine GTX570 - wenn sie dann mal da ist - wir auch etwas geprügelt werden; grosse Hoffnungen mache ich mir allerdings nicht



sp01 schrieb:


> Weil ich das Hintergrund Bild wollte, hat mir bei meiner ATI auch besser gefallen.


 
Ist halt schade für den Leistungsverlust - aber wenn du das möchtest....


----------



## Henninges (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

zum spulenfieben : das prinzip lässt sich mit höherwertigen bauteilen aus der welt schaffen...leider hatten bisher alle meine nvidia karten dieses problem...früher wurde das "fiepen" aber durch laute lüfter übertönt...bei einer wakü jedoch, höre ich es wieder raus...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Jungs, ich habe ein Problem!
Ergab sich alles erst eben aus einem Rechenfehler meinerseits.
Meine 450 GTS GLH macht gerade beim P6806 nur etwa 4500 PPD. Höhere Werte habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen 
Sieht irgendwie nach nem Energiesparmodus aus . Laut Ausgabe laufen sie jedoch mit normalem GLH-Tempo.
Mehrere Klienten kann ich hingegen starten, jeder mit vollen 4500 PPD bei 2 Klienten, nur geht natürlich irgendwann das RAM aus. 3 Klienten ergeben 6700+1600+1300=9600  PPD


----------



## Schmicki (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Jungs, ich habe ein Problem!
> ...
> Meine 450 GTS GLH macht gerade beim P6806 nur etwa 4500 PPD.
> ...



Hast du mal gecheckt, wie hoch die GPU-Auslastung bei einem Klient ist? 
Hatte dieses Problem auch schon, aber keine Lösung. Bei den 680Xer hat meine GTS 450 immer über 99% GPU-Auslastung. Bei den 112XXer wiederum waren es nur 70% GPU-Auslastung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Hast du mal gecheckt, wie hoch die GPU-Auslastung bei einem Klient ist?
> Hatte dieses Problem auch schon, aber keine Lösung. Bei den 680Xer hat meine GTS 450 immer über 99% GPU-Auslastung. Bei den 112XXer wiederum waren es nur 70% GPU-Auslastung.


Muss ich gleich mal testen, wenn ich hier alles wieder zusammengebaut habe, näheres dazu poste ich gleich im "Falter-des-Monats-Thread".
Wue ich das unter Linux mache weiß ich noch nicht so recht.
Muss im Notfall über die Temperatur der Karte schätzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Meine 450 GTS GLH macht gerade beim P6806 nur etwa 4500 PPD. Höhere Werte habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen


 
Autsch, das ist übelst

Nur zur Vollständigkeit meine Werte (der einen GTS450 GLH) bei 930/1000/1860 // Driver 260.99 unter XP_PRO-SP3

P6806 (R3396,C2,G3) PPD 9468.9

70°C GPU-Temp. // Fanspeed 35% // Mem used 82 MB // GPU Load 99% // Mem Controller Load 23%


----------



## Knutowskie (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Frage: Wo bekomme ich bei stanfords den GPU3 Console client? Hab nur den Tray gefunden, der läuft ja auch. Aber im Prinzip könnte man wohl ein paar PPD mehr mit nem console client rausholen, zumindest hab ich das mal hier irgendwo gelesen. Und ich hab mich nun entschieden, doch auf den tollen viewer zu verzichten. Hab den genommen, um meinen Besuchern mal was davon zu zeigen. Aber im Prinzip lohnt das nicht.

lg

edit: gefunden im dortigen Forum... Mal sehen was der so abwirft.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Stimmt ja gar nicht, ist ja auch ein Tray. 

Edit: Im Anhang der richtige, find ihn im Netz irgendwie nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Unter dem DL-Link zum Tray ist ein Link zum Foreneintrag, dort ist die Consolenversion zu finden.


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

So, GTX570 ist drin und läuft. Hat sich grad eine 6801 geholt und liefert (für Bumblebee enttäuschende) knappe 13300 PPD ab.
Muss ich eigentlich noch irgendwelche Flags setzen beim GPU3?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Muss ich eigentlich noch irgendwelche Flags setzen beim GPU3?


Ich würde sagen -local und -advmethods ,gibt ja momentan keine P6811.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> So, GTX570 ist drin und läuft. Hat sich grad eine 6801 geholt und liefert (für Bumblebee enttäuschende) knappe 13300 PPD ab.


 
Nein, bin ich nicht (wirklich)
Mein Rechenfehler war, dass du sie wohl @default laufen lässt
Dann sind die 13300 durchaus ok so


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Naja, sie ist von hause aus übertaktet auf 750core/975memory/1500shader. ist aber nur eine moderate Übertaktung.

EDIT: ist es eigentlich normal, wenn ich den Client schließe mit Strg+C das es etwas 5 bis 10 Sekunden dauert bis die GPU-Auslastung runtergeht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> EDIT: ist es eigentlich normal, wenn ich den Client schließe mit Strg+C das es etwas 5 bis 10 Sekunden dauert bis die GPU-Auslastung runtergeht?


Bei meinen beiden GTX460 geht sie sofort runter, bei der GTS450 braucht es auch die erwänten 5-10 Sekunden.


----------



## davidof2001 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Folding@Home: GPU3-Client für Nvidia-Karten veröffentlicht*

Ok. Das wollte ich nur hören/lesen. Dann bin ich nämlich beruhigter.
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das ich den nächsten Job bekomme. Dann steht dem 2600K nix mehr im Wege.


----------

